# Rescue or Not?



## RollyPolly (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,
I was looking through some horses for sale and ran across this guy. He seems pretty thin, but I feel I just need more opinions. Here is the picture and what they said about him. 

I have a 21 year old gelding would make great kids or beginner horse. He is about 15 hands.He could use some weight but other than that he is good. I don't have the space and cannot give him the care he needs.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

At 21, I personally would not purchase a Horse of that age even in better shape than this one, not to mention the potential health problems he may have now and then later on, someone who lets a Horse get that bad, probably neglected more than just food and worming.

.


----------



## RollyPolly (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you think he is bad enough to be considered for rescuing?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

RollyPolly said:


> Do you think he is bad enough to be considered for rescuing?


Well, someone needs to take better care of him than the current owner. :wink:

The owner should be giving him away for free, not trying to sell him...

.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

"He could use some weight." Really. D'ya think? Wow -- the owner should be giving him away, not trying to sell him.

21 is not too old generally speaking, but you don't know what you might be getting with this deal. He could have a lot of problems. Why is he so thin? Is she not able to afford his food? Does he need special food? Does he have ulcers? Does he have arthritis? What kind of behavior does he have? And, perhaps most importantly, what would you expect of him?

I wouldn't do it unless you have someone knowledgeable with you to help assess the situation. It might also be an idea, if he is close to you, to offer the owner to help with his care for a month at her place, no extra cost to her and if you are still interested, then you will take him off her hands at no extra cost to you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> The owner should be giving him away for free, not trying to sell him...
> .


That's exactly what I was thinking. Who in their right mind be willing to SELL a horse that old in such poor condition as a riding horse??? I dont even want to try to make sense of some people, such idiots.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel you could talk them down since he is neglected.. the owner even admits it.

Looks like a lovely horse otherwise


----------



## RollyPolly (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks all. I will be contacting the owner to see if we can work something out for him to get better care and not considered a riding horse.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Remember the horse could be thin for reasons other than lack of food.
So if you are thinking you could take him in, feed him, and live happily ever after think again.

He needs to see a vet. He could have something internally wrong with him preventing him from gaining weight.


----------



## RollyPolly (Jul 22, 2013)

Any horse I ever take in is always thoroughly checked by a vet first. :wink:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

poor thing. yes he needs rescued. probably needs his teeth done. if all he was eating was that poor pasture no wonder he is a bag of bones. If they wont give you the horse, offer them 100 bucks .


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I know of someone who goes and looks at neglected, starving horses that are for sale, and she tells them they can either give the horse to her to care for, or she's calling the authorities. They always turn the horse over, I am just not that nervy tho', but I know that many people are.*


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not inform the authorities of this horse's condition? Show them the pic. They often need foster homes yet will pay for the medical.


----------



## RollyPolly (Jul 22, 2013)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *I know of someone who goes and looks at neglected, starving horses that are for sale, and she tells them they can either give the horse to her to care for, or she's calling the authorities. They always turn the horse over, I am just not that nervy tho', but I know that many people are.*


This is what I do. He was just kind of a not so sure one. I would greatly appreciate people getting off my back. :wink:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ya know, as valliant as it sounds, saving the poneh. Demanding that a person hand over their property or else is probably gonna get you in trouble... Or shot. Just food for thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RollyPolly (Jul 22, 2013)

That's why I said I was going to work out a deal with the owner. I am not going to call the authorities because 1. They don't do anything. 2. It will just make a big mess.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Rolly, were you able to get the horse? If you did, hopefully he wont have any huge issues, and just need some food ,wormer, and a tooth float. Good luck to you. I think you are doing the right thing. kudos to you


----------

